# Nominate a Feanorean



## Confusticated (Dec 19, 2009)

This is inspired by Ingwe's thread, which asks members 'Are you a Feanorean?'

This thread is to name Feanorean TTF members. If we get enough names maybe we could have a poll later. 

I have two names to start: Maedhros, Lhunithiliel


----------



## arkenstone (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you mean someone here with a Feanor era name, someone with a name form the Houseof ingwe, or someone who enjoys trivia from that era?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe the name itself is not important, the personality is, so I think you'd need to be well acquainted with the forum to put someone forward.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 31, 2009)

I am sad to see this thread not going many places, since I am a large fan of Feanor, although not his offspring, really. I also nominate the Maedhros and Lhunithiliel people, due to their fairly decent level of awesome stubbornness and intelligence. Being evil and self-centered, I am not a large expert on my fellow forum members, though, so I am not sure who else to nominate, besides myself, and I am not sure if I am allowed to do that.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 1, 2010)

Allowed? What kind of dictator do ya think I am?

*Goes to start a most like Melko thread so i can vote for self?*


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, okay. I am merely aware that some like to smack people for nominating themselves. Argh! But that doesn't make me sound very Feanorian, does it? I am afraid of nothing, not even smacks! If anyone attempts to smack me, I shall glare them into feeling ashamed of themselves for even contemplating laying a paw upon someone as awesome as myself! Ah, also, I would really prefer a version of you that does not touch my stuff. If you start touching my stuff, I foresee that I shall have to start killing people.  Truly, though, Yay for way too much self-confidence for one person, blindly marching towards ends that we have not fully researched yet, merely because we know that we are awesome and can totally handle it! That's the heroic stubbornness that I and all true Feanorians possess.


----------



## musicofainur (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't agree with you, but I shall follow in your footsteps and nominate YayGollum as a Feanorian.
(The first five words of this post are mere fiction and can be considered as a contributory statement for this lame post)

Come on, I want to see where this thread goes.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

Having read Tolkien 30+ times for 33 years now......

What the hell is a Lhunithiliel people?

I NEVER heard that term before. NEVER..........

I can't even begin to pronounce that word - can't even begin to try. 

Somebody please illuminate........


----------



## Turgon (Jan 16, 2010)

Lhunithiliel was quite a prolific poster some years back - and I can see the Feanorian connection - she was very passionate about Middle-earth. I think she had a falling out with somebody or something - which is a shame as she posted some pretty interesting stuff over the years.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm... not much response to this.

Perhaps I should open a thread for hobbit nominations, where some of us less exceptional and plain individuals might win a _halfling_ title.

Anyone have hairy feet?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I know why it is so quiet around here... all our Feanorians have gone?:*(


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2010)

*bows, swishes cape* Greetings, all. After spending quite a bit of time out of action (being stubborn in the Halls Of Mandos, I suppose), I am here, where I shall...just continue to be stubborn again, as all good Feanorians should do! I suppose that I should check up on what I have missed. Was that nasssty hobbit thread ever created? Hmmm...other Feanorians to nominate ---> *gets distracted by his own cape and the awesomeness it represents* Ah, I shall still decline to nominate any more. Good Feanorians should nominate themselves! Or, I could just type that everyone who is not already nominated is obviously no Feanorian (a challenge!). Whatever works.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you're back in action Yay!:*D


----------

